# Pokemon Riddles



## JolteonShock (Jan 23, 2009)

Okay, this is pretty simple.  You make a riddle, and people have to try to answer it.  Here's the basic rules:

1.  There can only be two riddles at a time.
2.  Repost your riddle if it hasn't been solved yet.  Include the incorrect answers.  If three answers have been given without a correct answer, incude a clue, or something like 'it has nothing to do with this' or something similar.
3.  Do not flame others.  So what if they got it wrong?  Don't say their stupid because of that.
4.  Riddles must have something to do with a Pokemon.  Anime riddles should be simpler, because not everyone watches it.
5.  They don't have to rhyme.

Okay, have fun!

Here's the first riddle:

Like something from ancient Japan,
Grey hair and nature shall hide,
a dark, black inside.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmm... a Shiftry?

Can't think of a riddle myself, but that'd be my first guess for this one.


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 25, 2009)

Darn.  I thought it was going to be hard.  :-(
I'll try and think up another one.
Okay, here it is.  (I'll try to make it much harder)

New trainers see so small,
But shall metamorphosis take place,
new outcomes appear.

I'll give a hint: the version that I looked at for this riddle is Emerald.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 25, 2009)

Castform? 

A fighting spirit but needs to be less dizzy to land a punch or a kick.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 25, 2009)

Spinda...

This move needs concentration to work, but it packs a punch


----------



## Dragon (Jan 26, 2009)

Focus Punch, obvious.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 26, 2009)

JolteonShock said:


> New trainers see so small,
> But shall metamorphosis take place,
> new outcomes appear.
> 
> I'll give a hint: the version that I looked at for this riddle is Emerald.


Wurmple?


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 27, 2009)

Aargh!  Kali solved it!
Good job, I thought I had everyone caught.

Deep inside what rises so high,
Lava and rock lie,
In a place where a test is forged,
Shall you last?

This is probably pretty obvious.  Remember, it's a Pokemon.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 28, 2009)

Groudon?...


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 28, 2009)

No, but close.  I'm thinking of a different region.

Deep inside what rises so high,
Lava and rock lie,
In a place where a test is forged,
Shall you last?

Incorrect answers:  Groudon


----------



## magnemite (Jan 29, 2009)

Moltres?


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 29, 2009)

No, different region again.  But you're right, it is in a mountain.  *hint, hint*

Deep inside what rises so high,
Lava and rock lie,
In a place where a test is forged,
Shall you last?

Incorrect:  Groudon, Moltres


----------



## Dragon (Jan 29, 2009)

Heatran..?


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep, you've got it!

Trying to think of another one...

Two a kin,
Choice be made once stepped high,
A hunt shall begin,
The answer is nigh.

This one talks about two pokemon that I like to call counterpart Pokemon.  They basically are the same with subtle differences.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 29, 2009)

Latias & Latios?


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Hide from the world
Laying so low
So just hide in that shell.
Defence isn't everything you know.


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 29, 2009)

Magnemite got mine right.  Good job!  ^^




The Darksmith Legacy said:


> Hide from the world
> Laying so low
> So just hide in that shell.
> Defence isn't everything you know.


Is it...ughn, what's that thing called?  Uhhh...SHUCKLE!  Now I remember.


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 29, 2009)

Yay, this thread is back~ Or an equivalent of it. 

Two heads, four eyes.
Two ways to see. 
In front and behind,
Skilled in deception are we.


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

Doduo?


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 29, 2009)

Nope. ^^


----------



## magnemite (Jan 30, 2009)

Stormecho said:


> Two heads, four eyes.
> Two ways to see.
> In front and behind,
> Skilled in deception are we.


Spinarak?


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 30, 2009)

Incorrect. :P It's a Johto Pokemon, though.


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 30, 2009)

Girafarig?


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 30, 2009)

Yep. ^^


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 30, 2009)

YES!!  Okay, here's one.

Gold eyes that see all,
Lightning fast predator,
Roar like a lion, 
Shocking Bite.


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 30, 2009)

Raikou?


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 30, 2009)

Nope.  Different region.

Gold eyes that see all,
Lightning fast predator,
Roar like a lion, 
Shocking Bite. 

Incorrect answer:  Raikou


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 30, 2009)

Luxray?


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 31, 2009)

Yep.
Master of Aura,
Fighting spirit, nerves of steel,
Attack!  Aura sphere.


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 31, 2009)

Lucario


----------



## Taliax (Jan 31, 2009)

I know that Stormecho is right, so I'll think of a riddle.

Four times have none ran,
Two times have three ran, 
Two times have one ran,
Two times have two ran.
Who stood alone to take a stand,
When two by three have turned and fled?


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmm... Suicune?


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 31, 2009)

Mesprit?


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 6, 2009)

*revives* 

The darkness is my domain.
Silent, I await. Approach, you fools.
Yes, come closer. Closer... 
Enter my world, see what lies in your dreams, your nightmares.
I see beyond the world that you reside in.
Come with me, enter the dreamscape.
Just a touch and... there. 
Your brittle form shakes, but your mind is free.
It drifts away.
[t.h.o.a.x.n.i.t.c.e.g.r.a.s]


----------



## Dragon (Feb 6, 2009)

Giratina..?


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 6, 2009)

Darkrai.


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 6, 2009)

Nope to both of them. And yes, that jumble of letters at the bottom mean something.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmm... it seems like Darkrai though.I have no clue. So I am making one.

Hiding in the moonlight
I await my prey.
I am not coloured right.
Trainers hunt for these different colored Pokemon
As I await my prey.

((My first riddle. Hope it stumps you XD))


----------



## Dragon (Feb 6, 2009)

Shiny Umbreon.

For Stormecho: ...Deoxys? Orign Giratina? Regigigas? No... Is it Legendary? >_O


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 6, 2009)

....DX
You gotted it right...DX
How'd you know?
Anyways...

I am not normal.
I am green with wings.
My body is catlike.
My whiskers are bulky.
Who am I?

((I decided on a Who Am I riddle.))

[~*droenheispeto*~]

((Yes, it means something.))

Also... is the answer to the other riddle Dusknoir?


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 6, 2009)

No. Closer, though. The letters aren't even scrambled properly. Go by even intervals. ^^ And three are empty.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 6, 2009)

Ii's Haunter! And now my Who Am I? riddle may come into play because I just realized the other riddle.


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep! Flygon?


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 6, 2009)

NONOpe.

I am not normal.
I am green with wings.
My body is catlike.
My whiskers are bulky.
Who am I?
Wrong ANswers: Flygon


----------



## Zeph (Feb 6, 2009)

Erindor the Espeon.


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh, we can do characters? XD *clueless* No wonder I kept thinking of him. ><

10,000, quite the large number.
Longer than my tail.
I am the saviour of the old and feeble,
And as colour turns dark,
It is the light that brings them hope.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 6, 2009)

Zephy got it right.
Umm, Ninetales?


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 6, 2009)

Nope. ^^


----------



## JolteonShock (Feb 13, 2009)

Darkrai?


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 13, 2009)

Also no. 

10,000, quite the large number.
Longer than my *tail*.
I am the saviour of the old and feeble,
And as *colour* turns *dark*,
It is the light that brings them hope.

Wrong answers: Ninetales, Darkrai.

Hint: It's on the 'other side' of Ninetales. As in, opposite...


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 13, 2009)

Almardo?
(Is it a dinosaur pokemon?)

A fighting spirit but needs to be less dizzy to land a punch or a kick. 
(Not spinda)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 13, 2009)

Stormecho said:


> Also no.
> 
> 10,000, quite the large number.
> Longer than my *tail*.
> ...


Arcanine?


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 13, 2009)

Arcanine is on the same 'side' as Ninetale*s*. What is the opposite of both of them? And Armaldo is wrong as well.


----------

